# Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon: Magnagate and the Infinite Labyrinth



## Jake (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't see a thread on this here.
But omg this sounds great I've wanted a new PMD game in forever and asdfgf so happy

I'll add more **** later when I have finished hyperventilating.
Discuss!!







*Releasing November 23 in Japan*


Pictures
Trailer

Official Website >>> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/apdj/index.html


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 14, 2012)

I heard about a new one coming out, but haven't looked into it yet. Not really into the PMD games.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2012)

I never really got into PMD for a while either. I bought Blue rescue team or w/e but barely played it. It wasn't until like a year later I fell in love with it. Just asdfg I am so excited for this game


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 14, 2012)

Yay! is this the one they announced for 3DS? It looks so cool :3 I love the mystery dungeon series as well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the one with the 3D Rumble-esque models. Super Excited.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 14, 2012)

I never really got into the MD series. I couldn't get myself to enjoy it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm excited. One was great, decent side game to keep me occupied. Time, Darkness, and Sky were amazing. Ending had me crying. Everytime. I'm theorizing that it might actually make use of the pedometer, at least, I hope it would. Something akin to Nintendogs+Cats where you get an item based off the number of steps walked. More you walk, the rarer the item.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2012)

I love the PMD series, I bought Blue Rescue Team when it first came out and I've loved it ever since. The story, plot, and music is just wonderful. It looks like it will be in full 3D this time, it looks terrific. (I haven't used that word in a while...)

They did release THREE Mystery Dungeon WiiWare Games, but they were only released in Japan. They used the Rumble Models though, so we didn't really miss out on anything.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2012)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I love the PMD series, I bought Blue Rescue Team when it first came out and I've loved it ever since. The story, plot, and music is just wonderful. It looks like it will be in full 3D this time, it looks terrific. (I haven't used that word in a while...)
> 
> They did release THREE Mystery Dungeon WiiWare Games, but they were only released in Japan. They used the Rumble Models though, so we didn't really miss out on anything.


Still, it has to be better than most of that shovelware most WiiWare titles seem to be.


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok so there's a trailer for it and I must say. It looks amazing!







I am actually more excites for this than AC3DS atm haha lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have a clue what went on, but I know that the characters look amazing.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 15, 2012)

Like Andy, I could never play the game without being bored.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2012)

I WISH the guy speaking in the trailer didn't slur his sentences together so much, I can hardly understand him. It's much easier to understand Japanese female announcers. =.=


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm very, very, excited about this game. I'm sure if I knew Japanese, I would be even more excited.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks amazing but the only downside is that it's full of 5th Gen Pokemon. I liked the old games were you could play as a variety of Pokemon. If I want to play PMD in 3D I want to play it with Riolu! :3


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> It looks amazing but the only downside is that it's full of 5th Gen Pokemon. I liked the old games were you could play as a variety of Pokemon. If I want to play PMD in 3D I want to play it with Riolu! :3



It's not gonna be full of 5th gen pokemon. I think they just focused on them in the trailer
There's Pikachu, Umbreaon, Espeon, Quagsire, Dunsparce, Jolteon, Kecleon, Pelipper, and Rampardos.

All other PMD games have had all Pokemon in it. Why stop here?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> All other PMD games have had all Pokemon in it. Why stop here?



Your just hoping that Bidoof is a playable character aren't you.


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

No. I don't want to play as Bidoof. Bidoof is the most useless pokemon ever...


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No. I don't want to play as Bidoof. Bidoof is the most useless pokemon ever...


And yet...


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No. I don't want to play as Bidoof. Bidoof is the most useless pokemon ever...



I don't think you can play as one, because there's already a Bidoof at the guild, and he's an important character in the game


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Sep 16, 2012)

I love this game already! i hope that they will add more pokemon to play with!
EDIT: i also hope that the personality test is still there!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No. I don't want to play as Bidoof. Bidoof is the most useless pokemon ever...


Says the person with the Bidoof username and avatar -_-

This game does look fun, but the whole turn-based system set in a 3D Pokemon game doesn't make sense for me.


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 16, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I love this game already! i hope that they will add more pokemon to play with!
> EDIT: i also hope that the personality test is still there!



yeah they should add more pokemon I love this game too


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I love this game already! i hope that they will add more pokemon to play with!
> EDIT: i also hope that the personality test is still there!



What do you mean you hope for it? Its been on all the games to date, deleting the quiz would be a stupid move.


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> And yet...





BellBringerGreen said:


> Says the person with the Bidoof username and avatar -_-



It was an inside joke between me and three other members near the end of 2010. ok  calm down.

YOU KNOW MY USERNAME NOT MY STORY



BellBringerGreen said:


> What do you mean you hope for it? Its been on all the games to date, deleting the quiz would be a stupid move.


No. Apparently instead you take a photo of yourself with the 3DS Camera and it picks from your face or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Says the person with the Bidoof username and avatar -_-
> 
> This game does look fun, but the whole turn-based system set in a 3D Pokemon game doesn't make sense for me.



Explain how a turn based system works in a 2D Pokemon game then.

@Bidoof: I'm really interested in how that works, but I'd rather it be optional. I liked "cheating" for some of the Pokemon. :C


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Tom said:


> Explain how a turn based system works in a 2D Pokemon game then.
> 
> @Bidoof: I'm really interested in how that works, but I'd rather it be optional. I liked "cheating" for some of the Pokemon. :C



yeah me too.
If not i'll just print off random faces online and use them until I get the pokemon i want -  got it all figured out


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how they match up face + pokemon, I think it's just random...


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my god...I want this game so much. I seriously loved the PMD series and have been waiting for a new game forever.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahaha I only just saw a trailer for this game. Before I saw the trailer I was like "Oh another PKM Mystery Dungeon game, probably nothing I haven't already experienced playing the games in the series." After I saw it I'm pretty sure I had to pick my jaw up off the floor... I really want it! It looks so darn awesome! This is a step in the right direction for pokemon and I hope to see this style in the regular Pokemon games.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Hahaha I only just saw a trailer for this game. Before I saw the trailer I was like "Oh another PKM Mystery Dungeon game, probably nothing I haven't already experienced playing the games in the series." After I saw it I'm pretty sure I had to pick my jaw up off the floor... I really want it! It looks so darn awesome! This is a step in the right direction for pokemon and I hope to see this style in the regular Pokemon games.



I might get it and try it out. But I will probably laugh and have fun for a few hours, then get totally bored of it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 17, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I might get it and try it out. But I will probably laugh and have fun for a few hours, then get totally bored of it.



Maybe, but like most games I'll hold off on it until I see some reviews. It still looks really good to me.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)

Dat box art is so sexy!

Releasing November 23 in Japan


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Dat box art is so sexy!
> 
> Releasing November 23 in Japan


I hope it releases close to that in europe!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

I might actually get this. Saw that it has randomized dungeons, and that's right up my alley.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Dat box art is so sexy!
> 
> Releasing November 23 in Japan



This is my stupid thought for the day that I would like to share with you:
 I hope our characters really get to wear scarves. They're just so cute looking...


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I'd love scarves, too.

But they've already shown gameplay footage and they're not wearing them..


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 6, 2012)

Ooooh yeah! I want the scarves too!


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 8, 2012)

I always kinda chuckle how a game is announced and then released like, 2 months afterwards. 
Yet we get others that take much, much, much longer but have bigger development teams.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 10, 2012)

mattmagician said:


> I always kinda chuckle how a game is announced and then released like, 2 months afterwards.
> Yet we get others that take much, much, much longer but have bigger development teams.


I dont think they have enough to show for such a long perod of time, in contrast to bigger games like AC:3DS


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm really hoping that I end up with some kind of Snivy/Axew partnership. But knowing my luck, I'm going to end up with Tepig. I suppose I could look up a guide for the quiz, but I don't like doing that on my first play through.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey! dont be so hard on Tepig! he was my starter... 

I hope that there will be more pokemon to play as actually, i think this roster is a little... small


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually made subtitles for this game and was planning on uploading it, but wasn't able to because of copyright problems...
If people are interested I could upload it onto a dropbox, so that people who want to see my translation can get a feel for the game.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

Please do!


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

saratoga said:


> I actually made subtitles for this game and was planning on uploading it, but wasn't able to because of copyright problems...
> If people are interested I could upload it onto a dropbox, so that people who want to see my translation can get a feel for the game.


Yes this would be completely amazing if you'd do this for us


----------



## saratoga (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey! OK so I uploaded to my dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1b5bbtgpzb140nv/ポケモン不思議のダンジョン3DS.mov


Those that want to see the advertisement they are using with my lovely subtitles, feel free to watch this one  I cannot upload the video to youtube for copyright reasons (believe me I have tried 3 times already...).


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 13, 2012)

Why did it say: Japan only? does that actually mean it wont come to America and Europe?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Why did it say: Japan only? does that actually mean it wont come to America and Europe?



I'm going to be severely disappointed if that's true, because this game is looking fantastic.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

OK, I'll get this! Its so cool, I recently played Explorers of Time and its pretty fun.


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## saratoga (Oct 13, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> Why did it say: Japan only? does that actually mean it wont come to America and Europe?



I put "Winter 2012 (Japan only)" because it is during Winter 2012, _only_ that a release _in Japan_ will be seen for this game. Of course this game will go overseas, but there is nothing official yet. If I had just written "Coming Winter 2012" there would be posts here asking if that was for the states/Europe, so I clarified.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

Really? There's a official confirmed release for Westerns?


----------



## saratoga (Oct 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Really? There's a official confirmed release for Westerns?



Maybe you should read my post again?


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok thanks Saratoga, it is all clear now, i was just worried for a moment haha!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Maybe you should read my post again?



It didn't make sense. All you said was "Japan only" stuf.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 14, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I'm really hoping that I end up with some kind of Snivy/Axew partnership. But knowing my luck, I'm going to end up with Tepig. I suppose I could look up a guide for the quiz, but I don't like doing that on my first play through.


Considering that the playable character list is pretty limited I think I'll play as a male Pikachu, as for my partner I think it might be a male Axew. The Axew would be called Kiba and the Pikachu will just be called Pikachu or Nezumi.


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought you guys might want to see this:

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/apdj/index.html


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It didn't make sense. All you said was "Japan only" stuf.



There's no official western release announcement but since nearly all pokemon games do make it over here it's just assumed there will be. She put Japan Only to make it clear that the Winter 2012 release is only for Japan and people don't get too excited.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> Thought you guys might want to see this:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/apdj/index.html



sexy
i'll add it to the first post


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 15, 2012)

It said something about ''upgrading the town'' sounds like AC:3DS


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 15, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> It said something about ''upgrading the town'' sounds like AC:3DS



Perhaps it's upgrading you Adventure base, like on Red & Blue


----------



## Wyveria (Oct 17, 2012)

Pikachu, Tepig, Oshawott, Axew and Snivy are the only starters?
gosh, that's really disappointing.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> It said something about ''upgrading the town'' sounds like AC:3DS



The town probably grows with the game I expect. More shops and all that.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 17, 2012)

Wyveria said:


> Pikachu, Tepig, Oshawott, Axew and Snivy are the only starters?
> gosh, that's really disappointing.


I concur...I want to play Riolu ._.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 18, 2012)

Gah!! I'm so excited for this!!! :'D I can't wait for it to come out!! X)

Wait... only those starters? I mean I definitely wanna play as Pikachu but I still like more options for other playthroughs... ._.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 18, 2012)

The only thing i know is that Oshawott will be my sidekick, he just feels like one.  and my main character will probably be Tepig, as he was my starter at pokemon Black too


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I want this game so badly. I've sort of had a falling out with the Pokemon games, but I really enjoyed Explorers of Darkness as I've tried to play through it. I'll probably get this game at some point.

As much as I love fire types, I might have my starter be Snivy if I can. I almost always choose a partner who can deal with pokemon I'm weak against so sorry Tepig, looks like you might be sitting this one out!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm mostly curious about the story. The Mystery Dungeon games have always been extremely impressive with their vivid story, so that's what I'm looking forward to the most. It's going to be kind of hard to beat explorers of time though, because that one literally made me cry at the end.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 19, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I'm mostly curious about the story. The Mystery Dungeon games have always been extremely impressive with their vivid story, so that's what I'm looking forward to the most. It's going to be kind of hard to beat explorers of time though, because that one literally made me cry at the end.


Yeah, Explorers of Sky made me cry too, and the ending of the special episode: Iglybuff the prodigy left me in tears too


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

bump 'cause i can;




			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> For those of you in the US, Nintendo has just revealed the next game. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity is due for release in North America on March 24th 2013. This game, known in Japan as Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Mangagate & The Infinity Labyrinth has been on sale in Japan for the last month and features the first full 3D Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon game. It also confirms that the method to unlock dungeons via the 3DS's camera is remaining called the Magnagate. We covered this game in full upon Japanese release so be sure to check our section out


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 23, 2012)

This is the most excited I've been for a Mystery Dungeon game.

I agree with Juicebox even though that was two months ago.


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2013)

Demo coming to NA on March 7th

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....242079005914051.53034.230809307041021&type=1



Probably coming to EU, too


----------



## comic321 (Mar 5, 2013)

March 7 is so far from here...How long is a demo out for?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 7, 2013)

The demo is out today! It was really fun and very beautiful. Some of the things I didn't like was when you leveled up it would say Attack goes up by 2, Defense goes up by 3, etc, each in its own individual text box instead of putting it all in one text box. I can't remember if it was like this in previous versions. The point is, it took too long. I also felt that your character moved too fast. These are just minor things though and don't really affect overall game play. I also discovered a Carly Rae Jepsen "Call Me Maybe" reference and that was pretty funny.


Spoiler




It actually might not be a "Call Me Maybe" reference but idk what else it could be, so yah.



Also, the Discover a Magnagate demo I couldn't do because it wouldn't accept my round object. I will probably try again later.

Overall, I would give the demo a 9/10. If it was really good and it kinda ended on a suspenseful ending so I really want this game now.


----------



## Julie (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree, the game looks really beautiful. Haven't played the whole demo yet but the only complaint I have is that the controls are a little bit odd. I was never that into the Mystery Dungeon games but I might possibly pick this up in the future.


----------



## ACking (Mar 11, 2013)

Does this confirm pikachu 3ds xl?


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't say confirm but its now possible


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually saw that more as an 'Airplane' reference. "Don't call me Shirley". But I've enjoyed what little I've played of it so far. The dialogue moves a bit slower than I would have liked, though.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2013)

It's still not out in EU, and from what I've heard it's still a way off.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

it comes in May.. fml


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2013)

I mean.. it's a demo, surely that shouldn't need such a big wait to localise things.


----------



## Enyeto (Mar 12, 2013)

I played some of the demo, but not all of it. I've played both PMD: Blue Rescue Team and PMD2: Explorers of Time, and I can honestly say this game takes the cake. I can't really think of anything else to say about it because its just overall great. I also love how you'll be able to transfer your data from the demo to the actual game when it comes out. 

I chose to be an Oshawott with a Tepig as my partner.


----------

